# Recommendation to remove scuff mark off black plastic on seat



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Is there a product anyone has found that works?

TIA


----------



## awd330 (Jan 15, 2002)

Where exactly is the scuff mark? Is it on the hard plastic shell on the back/side of the front seats? Do you know what caused the scuff?

Without knowing all the particulars, it's hard to recommend a specific product.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Hard plastic, lower left front corner of drivers seat. Looks like a scrape from a plastic vacuum hose. Not noticeable unless you get up close and are looking for it. It wasn't me who did it. :angel: Prolly happened at some point before delivery.


----------



## awd330 (Jan 15, 2002)

I've tried the following steps on lighter colored plastics with good results. Never tried it on black before. Make sure you follow the old adage to "test on an inconspicuous spot first".

If the scuff is mostly above the surface, I would try using a general purpose cleaner (like Eimann Fabrik Hi-Intensity) diluted a bit with water. Follow-up with a damp cloth and then a vinyl/plastic dressing (like 303 Aerospace or Vinylex).

If there is some minor physical damage to the plastic, I'd try using a plastic cleaner (like Meguiar's Clear Plastic Cleaner) between the general purpose cleaner and the vinyl/plastic dressing.

If the surface damage is more substantial, your best bet is to either seek out a professional detailer or learn to live with the scuff. Otherwise, you may wind up doing more damage than good. A stronger abrasive is likely to change the color and texture of the plastic, and heat guns are best left to professionals.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Thanks for the info. Definately a surface scuff. Cleaned it with water and applied 303 protectant. Hardly noticeable unless you get up close. I'll probably live with it. Next time I clean the area I'll try something slightly stronger. If that doesn't work. I'll quit.


----------

